# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  надоела vista, немогу найти дрова под XP

## }I{enDos

купил ноут HP dv5 1048er, хочу установить ХР, но не могу найти дрова... помогите пожалуйста найти..

----------


## Ant10

> купил ноут HP dv5 1048er, хочу установить ХР, но не могу найти дрова... помогите пожалуйста найти..


Попробуй вот это: *Драйвера для ноутбуков под Windows XP*-
Драйвера для ноутбуков под Windows XP + Hiren's BootCD 9.6 Rus. Отлавливает практически все устройства Ноутбуков моделей с 2002 по 2008 год! (Size: 1.84 GB (RAR) / 3.06 GB (ISO), Eng/Rus)-7частей
Здесь:
http://depositfiles.com/files/9qhcx43n4
http://depositfiles.com/files/4z7xj3en7
http://depositfiles.com/files/ilxllocoz
http://depositfiles.com/files/ivzchiueh
http://depositfiles.com/files/89gze7bll
http://depositfiles.com/files/1pkvp2c41
http://depositfiles.com/files/c33fnfrrm
Или эдесь (одним файлом - Notebook-Drivers.rar (1.84 Gb):
http://letitbit.net/download/59dc7e2...ivers.rar.html

----------


## S1mple

Закрыто....

----------

